# Question about renting WorldMark points



## bicoastalzen (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi:

I've noticed several EBay auctions for WorldMark points where the seller would transfer the points into the buyer's WorldMark account for one time use only.  I'm wondering if this is allowed by WorldMark?  I thought they had changed the rules so you couldn't do this.

If you can't purchase one-time use only points and have them transferred into your account, is there another way to do it? 

I'm just asking because I really would like to pick up 9-10,000 points to use next year so I'd have enough points for a particular WorldMark property next year.   I'm looking for one specific week in July in San Diego and I don't have enough points left in my WorldMark account to do it.  I have a ton of points I had previously transferred into RCI but they tell me they can never get reservations in San Diego, especially in the summer.  

Thanks for any help or suggestions.

Dyann


----------



## learnalot (Nov 9, 2011)

bicoastalzen said:


> Hi:
> 
> I've noticed several EBay auctions for WorldMark points where the seller would transfer the points into the buyer's WorldMark account for one time use only.  I'm wondering if this is allowed by WorldMark?  I thought they had changed the rules so you couldn't do this.
> 
> ...



My understanding is that Worldmark still allows transfers between owners accounts.  Wyndham does not allow transfers between owner accounts.  If Wyndham could stop it for Worldmark they probably would, but Worldmark has stronger governing documents so the privilege stands.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 9, 2011)

Also keep watching Worldmark's Monday Madness program. I believe each of the San Diego locations have cycled through fairly recently.  Perhaps they'll come up again?


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 10, 2011)

For more information on renting Worldmark credits, see the thread at wmowners.com.


----------

